# FreeBSD 10 - GNUTLS & Unbound dependency



## Leander (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 10. How can I tell security/gnutls3 to make use of local Unbound instead of installing dns/unbound?


----------



## fonz (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not on FreeBSD 10 (yet) so I can't test anything, but have you tried simply removing the Unbound-related line from LIB_DEPENDS in /usr/ports/security/gnutls3/Makefile?


----------

